# I am an artist.



## xkze (Oct 25, 2008)

These are some of my arts. Note that all of these are kind of old and that I need to do more art. Maybe I will get around to doing that.

Most of this stuff is neopets-related. Well, leopets-related. But there's a very high chance none of you know what leopets is so I'll just *say* it's neopets.

I will c/p any relevant text, as I'm taking most of this from an art thread on another site. you don't really *need* to read anything, just look at the pretty pichurs. 

_Aug 21, 08_









> _So this is Kaden [the Xweetok]. Kaden was born in 2080. On his sixteenth birthday, he wound up paying fifty bucks at a scraplot for a twenty-year-old Hontoya Deja. (pictured above.) Compared to the PFMs (personal flying machines) of 2096, it was a hunk of outdated junk. Still, he managed to get it into working order. Little did he know at the time that the Deja he owned used to be the the guinea pig for a 2070s inventor who worked illegally with time travel. Time Travel in the late twenty-first century is completely possible, but almost totally illegal.
> 
> On a routine errand run two years later in 2098, something in the car went haywire and the long-forgotten time-travel components suddenly kicked themselves into working order, sending Kaden two hundred years into the past. He wound up with a totaled vehicle in a field on the outskirts of turn-of-the-20th-century New York. The place was exactly where he had come from, but it would be another century and a half before his neighborhood was built.
> 
> ...


*no you won't
**no you won't

_Aug 7, 08_







This doesn't really need all that much of a backstory if I just say it's a regular honda civic.
this is a regular honda civic.

uhhh what else

oh





This one is transparent and looks better on a darker background imo.

and this, same as above






also I do *decent* photoshops I guess







so uh
enjoy
hooray I haven't completely abandoned posting here


----------



## Zyn (Oct 25, 2008)

Xikaze you are amazing and wonderful. I wish I could draw cars. Or anything slightly mechanical. ; ;

draw mooooar please :D?


----------



## xkze (Oct 26, 2008)

some ocelot


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the way you colour, it looks quite nice. The two last drawings in your main post look good.



Xikaze said:


> some ocelot


With hair?


----------



## xkze (Oct 27, 2008)

obviously. :V


----------



## Chimchar (Oct 28, 2008)

heuy can you make me one


----------



## xkze (Oct 28, 2008)

one.. art?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 28, 2008)

Leopets. D'aww, I remember trying to get into that once. It's still invite-only, I assume? Not that I'm especially fussed about it, but I'm curious.

ANYWAY Xikazes have nice arts. I mean, really. Those two CG pics at the bottom are a little kind of crazy nice (oh god the EYES on that rat thing <3). And you can draw cars. I can't draw cars. The only thing I can think to crit (if you don't mind) is that the ocelot, while generally awesome, might look nicer if it were a bit more... distinct? Dunno, the area around the eyes kind of bothers me, like I can't tell if it's shadowy face or some weird layering of the hair or something. Could possibly be just me, but whatever. I approve, anyway.

Oh and your avatar is the best Obamasnow I've seen of late, so cool.


----------



## xkze (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, Leo's still invite-only. :o

Yeah, I wasn't paying as much attention as I should've been when I was doing the ocelot. It was like three in the morning and anyone who's seen me at three in the morning knows how well my attention span works at three in the morning.

regardless! thanks. O:


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Nov 7, 2008)

Lulz @ Obama Builder.

 YAY XWEETOK! I found another Neopets player.

 And that whachocecallit could pass as Hermione Granger getting Polyjuice'd.


----------

